
Ask HN: How long to post in Show HN? - heather_ahn
I&#x27;m a newbie to hacker newsletter.
I would like to post on Submit to show the product I&#x27;ve been working on till now and receive feedback, but when I tried uploading it, it said I&#x27;m too new to post on that section.<p>Is there a particular time frame of when I&#x27;ll be able to upload on Show HN?
======
lovelearning
I don't know the time frame, but you can email your question to HN moderators
at hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
heather_ahn
Thanks :)

